
Some VPN apps and ad blockers have been spying on users' phones - diablo1
https://www.androidcentral.com/some-vpn-apps-and-ad-blockers-have-been-spying-users-phones
======
nesky
I've come to appreciate the lists and details from privacytools.io on tools
related to user privacy.

